# Loss of Lordosis coding



## AdamlShoop (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out this "Loss of Lordosis" coding.  Has anyone come accross this yet?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 7, 2012)

Lordosis is the natural curvature of the spine so loss of lordosis maybe 738.5


----------



## AdamlShoop (Feb 7, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> Lordosis is the natural curvature of the spine so loss of lordosis maybe 738.5



Ahh ok, very nice.  I can see how that one would work. Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 7, 2012)

As a medical term lordosis is actual an abnormal condition of a foward bending of the spine, as in that which is more than normal... suffix sis means condition of.  Lordo root word bending forward.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 7, 2012)

you are right I guess I was thinking more of an abnormality would be hyperlordosis so if you have loss of excessive curvature would that also be considered an abnormality?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 7, 2012)

HAHHAHA!  You got me there!  I had no answer for Adam on this one as I am thinking if the patient had lordosis, then due to exercise and weight loss perhaps is walking more erect and as a result has a more natural curvature, is that what he means by a loss of lordosis?, in which case I am thinking we need no diagnosis to say the patient is getting better except for maybe a V code but I am not sure which one maybe follow up?  I think more information is really needed.


----------



## ejlehman (Feb 7, 2012)

I am thinking more info is needed on this one.  "Loss of" indicates that the curvature is being corrected in some way.  We use 737- 737.9 depending on type or 738.5 if it is NOS.  If the curvature is gone, we do not code it.  Good luck!


----------

